# [SOLVED] How to use sound card and on-board same time?



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello, the specs are:

AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition 2.60 GHZ with Tacens GELUS II Extreme cooler
ATI HD 4870, 1 GB SAPPHIRE
ASUS M3N78-PRO
4 GB DDR2, 800 MHZ KINGSTON
1 TB HDD SEAGATE BARRACUDA
700W TACENS VALEO II Power Supply
Vista Home 64
Sound Blaster X-FI Extreme Audio

Hey, My desktop mic wouldn't work on my sound card after so many tries! So finally I decided to use my mother boards on-board sound card. That's until someone told me I could use both. Use my speakers on my sound card, and use the microphone on my on-board.

So I was wondering how I could do that.  Any ideas? Thanks a lot for reading.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: How to use sound card and on-board same time?*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Yes you can, heres how to do it:

Ok first thing you will need to is too uninstall graphics card drivers and software to it through add/remove in control panel.

then go into and if its there under sounds and audio controllers, right click it and uninstall it.

turn off pc and remove your sound card SB X-FI Extreme Audio
turn on pc and enter bios if you need to enable onboard sound if you need to.

once at desktop install your onboard sound driver, reboot pc and when you get back to desktop check in device manager for the onboard sound driver to make sure it is installed and working properly.

now turn off pc and install the sound card.

SPDIF (female connector) (on SB X-FI) hook up the four wire prong to it (its the same wire plug that would go to your cd/dvd drive player)
now take other end of it and hook it up to your motherboard to (aux in).

Now its installed. now if the SB X-FI card has cd out? or aux out? you may hook up to these and to your cd/dvd drives, so you will need 2 to 3 wire plugs to complete this arrangement, the reason for the ones to be hooked up from the sound card to cd/dvd drives is for sound from the cd or dvd player when you play a music cd or dvd in it.

Now once at desktop install the driver and software for the SB X-FI Extreme Audio card.

Note: I have the same arrangement on my pc that I have been using this way for over 2 years , works great.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: How to use sound card and on-board same time?*

Do I need to hook up the sound card to dvd player? Do I need to use 2 to 3 wire plugs in order for this to work? I never use it. Besides, theres only one wire that comes from my case, which can be connected to sound card and gives poor input and output, which I never use.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: How to use sound card and on-board same time?*

You dont need to hookup the dvd player (inside of pc) if you dont want to.
If you have only 1 cd/dvd drive rom then it will require 1 wire for this.

1 wire will work for this (4 prong plug on each end of wire)for the setup up above.
Motherboard (cd) located on left of pci slots, to the SB X-FI Extreme card.


The wire thats inside the case how many prongs does it have on it?

If it is a 3 prong plug then it goes into the bottom of the motherboard and to the right,
this is for the towers speaker, it delivers sounds for system beeps = error codes.

If it is a 4 prong plug then it plugs into the bottom of the motherboard and to the left (SPDIF).

Now for the external hookups on the pci card itself (on back of pc tower), read your manual as there are different ways to hookup to it, depending on what kind of configuration you would like to use?


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: How to use sound card and on-board same time?*

Before, this wire was plugged into my sound cards ONLY SOCKET which was AUX IN. I don't have any other wires.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: How to use sound card and on-board same time?*

ok so the tower wire or cable there is only one right and its a 4 prong plug on the end of it? is this correct?
thats the wire thats comes with the tower. example: like the power wires and usb connectors.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: How to use sound card and on-board same time?*

Yes its like a USB connector, I connect that to my sound cards AUX IN, and that's the only socket my sound card has.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: How to use sound card and on-board same time?*

No, sorry my sound card has AUX IN and the other is a socket of 9 needles. My towers cable was plugged into the needles. But what do I need spare wires for? My dvd-drive doesn't have cables for sound etc.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: How to use sound card and on-board same time?*

Okey, I finally fitted sound card and installed driver. It works perfectily. I didn't have to do anything. Automatically was using speakers for sound card and mic for on-board. Works great. Thanks for all your help and time.=)


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: How to use sound card and on-board same time?*

Great!!! Im glad to hear that, your awesome in following my advice!

ok please mark thread solved near top of this page under thread tools.


----------

